# Mieser Trick auf "Hackerseite"



## Heiko (30 November 2001)

Mit einem absolut miesen Trick wollen die Macher von http://www.hackers-welt.de an Ihr Geld:
Mit einem simplen und völlig ungefährlichen Trick wird dem User der Inhalt der eigenen Festplatte c: angezeigt. Gleichzeitig wird eine Sicherheitslücke suggeriert und versucht, den Leser zum Download eines "Sicherheitsprogramms" zu veranlassen. Dieses ist ein 0190-Dialer, der die Einwahl zu einem Downloadbereich ermöglicht, der außer sinnlosen Tools, die überall anders im Internet kostenlos erhältlich sind, nichts gewinnbringendes enthält.

Der Trick:
Über einen iframe wird der Inhalt der Festplatte in das aktuelle Browserfenster eingeblendet. Dies ist eine Funktion, die rein auf dem lokalen PC funktioniert und keinerlei Auslesemöglichkeit von extern bietet. Dies ist keine Sicherheitslücke, sondern eine lokale Funktion, die schon lange bekannt ist.

Das Ziel dürfte klar sein: man will unbedarfte Anwender mit der vermeintlichen Sicherheitslücke verunsichern und dazu bringen, den Dialer zum Download eines sinnlosen "Sicherheitsprogramms" einzusetzen.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2001)

Hallo Heiko,

vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag und Dank, daß ich ihn über trojaner-info gefunden habe.
Beim Aufruf einer Website bekam ich auch diese Festplatten-Info von http://www.hackerprofi.de und war natürlich erschrocken.
Auf deren Seite ist dann auch ein Download zu finden, um direkt an deren Server zu kommen und somit Tips und Tricks herunterladen zu können.

Hab ich natürlich NICHT getan, sondern mich anderweitig nach Schutz umgesehen und lese nun, daß dies ein Fake ist.

Nun bin ich wieder etwas beruhigter /forum/images/smiles/icon_smile.gif

Sabine


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2001)

Hallo

Die Seiten spriesen wie Pilze aus dem Bodem.Dürft schon die 5. Seite dieser Art sein die ich besucht habe....

Christian


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2001)

Es gibt aber nur 3 oder 4 Anbieter, die diese Masche anwenden. Allerdings hat jeder dieser Anbieter inzwischen um die 10 unterschiedlichen Seiten, auf der er für "sein Produkt" wirbt...


----------



## Heiko (22 Dezember 2001)

Langsam reichts wirklich mit dem Dreck...


----------



## FlashGordon (26 Dezember 2001)

Bauernfängerei... - diese Leute sollten eingesperrt werden, aber leider scheint das legal zu sein. - Nicht ganz unschuldig ist auch die werte Telekom,
die diese 0190 Spielerei vor was weiss ich 10? Jahren erfunden hat um abzuzocken... - wartet mal ab was im nächsten Jahr im Internet passiert, wenn die Telekom den Abruf von "Kostenpfichtigen" Webinhalten forciert, so wie das damals im BTX war als man eben mal aus Leichtsinn für das Anzeigen einer!!! Seite 9,90 DM los war wenn man aus Versehen auf Enter gedrückt hat. - da ist der Käse mit den Sex- dialern und Gauner Links alles nur Kleinkram gegen, denn darauf warten nur alle Geschäftemacher und das Internet wie wir es jetzt kennen wird sterben.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2001)

Da hast Du sicher nicht ganz unrecht.

Allerdings darfst Du nicht vergessen, daß auch die Produktion von Inhalten Geld kostet. Und wenn jemand im Internet Geld verdienen will, so ist daß IMHO nicht unbedingt verwerflich. Für Firmen ist das ja geradezu notwendig. Vom drauflegen lebt schließlich keiner.
Das Erstellen von hochwertigen und/oder aktuellen Inhalten kostet Zeit. Zeit ist Geld. Und ich finde es da nicht allzu negativ, wenn man für gute Inhalte Geld verlangt.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß die deutschen User in der Beziehung verwöhnt sind. Von den 2komma-irgendwas Pfennigen in der Minute fürs Surfen kann kaum einer leben. Dafür wollen die Surfer dann auch noch die aktuelle Tageszeitung kostenlos lesen. Und den aktuellen Focus. Und den Stern. Vielleicht noch ein aktuellen Fernsehprogramm mit passenden Filmkritiken.
Insofern kann ich auch verstehen, wenn die Produzenten von diesen Inhalten auch Geld dafür haben wollen. Von den knapp drei Pfennigen haben die nämlich nix. Frag mich mal, was ich dafür kriege, daß ich diese Seiten ins Netz stelle und pflege (auf diverse Anfragen für seriöse Werbung oder ein Sponsoring hab ich nicht mal eine Antwort gekriegt)... 

Aber keine Angst: computerbetrug.de bleibt kostenlos /forum/images/smiles/icon_wink.gif


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2002)

*0190-Dialer*

:evil: 
Wobei die Masche jetzt immer rüder wird (http://kickme.to/easymoviez). Hier startet beim Surfen auf der Site sofort der MS-Installationsassistent, um einen solchen Dialer zu installieren. Zugegeben, die Seite ist geschickt programmiert, da das Java-Executable sogar den Eintrag in der Taskleiste verhindert. Der unbedarfte User bekommt somit die Installation in der Regel gar nicht mit. Abgesehen von dem hier schon besprochenen Quatsch auf den Folgeseiten.
Interessant ist auch, das der Webspace für diesen Müll u.a. auf einer privaten Homepage bei T-Online abgelegt ist, was wiederrum für deutliche Spuren im Netz sorgt. In diesem Punkt ist T-Online eben konsequent. 
In sofern lohnt sich ein Blick mit aktivierter Firewall. Man lernt ja nie aus...


----------



## Heiko (12 Januar 2002)

Kannst Du mir bitte mal nähere Informationen zum T-Online-Webspace zukommen lassen?
Es erweckt eher den Eindruck, daß die Seiten bei Tripod liegen.


----------



## Parana (13 Januar 2002)

*Hackerseite*

:lol: 

Hallo aus Brasilien,

Habe ich auch schon mehrmals in deutschen Seiten festgestellt. Als ich dieses im Forum Feierabend.com  (Senioren Chat) bekannt machte, wurde ich gleich zusammen gestaucht. 
Da ich zwei Festplatten habe und Internet Security installiert habe scheint mir ein Angriff wird zwecklos sein. 

Gruß 
Parana


----------



## Tschenger (26 Januar 2002)

Hallo Heiko,
ich spiele seit ungefähr 2 Wochen bei einem Gladiatorenspiel auf 
the-arena.de mit.
Auch dort erscheint ein Banner,die auf eine Hackerseite hinweist.Dort kann man sich angeblich Hackersoftware kostenlos downloaden.
Aus Neugierde hab ich das mal angeklickt und siehe da. 
Mir wurde der Inhalt meiner Festplatte gezeigt. Ich hab mir das ganz kurz angeschaut,da lief auch schon ein automatischer Download mit einer Zugangssoftware.Ich bin natürlich sofort ausgestiegen und mein PC hat nix abgekriegt.
Ein Kollege von mir hat das auch gemacht,nun hat er einen Dialer drauf.
Ich hoffe,dass er das Ding mittlerweile wieder entfernt hat.
Solche Dinge gehören einfach verboten
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (26 Januar 2002)

Schon. Aber zuerst sollte man den Anbietern (oder besser: "Aufdrängern") solcher Dialer gehörig auf die Finger klopfen.


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Januar 2002)

...und wie willst du das machen? Es wird immer Provider geben, denen völlig egal ist, wozu der Webspace genutzt wird, solange die Kohle stimmt. Es wird auch immer Leute geben, die sich mit miesen Tricks bereichern wollen. Willst du zur Selbsthilfe schreiten und die jeweilige Seite "abschießen"? Außer weiterem Traffic auch nichts gewesen, denn am nächsten Tag steht die Seite wieder woanders im Netz... Es wird wohl bei dem Wettlauf zwischen Angriff aus dem Netz und entsprechender Abwehr bleiben... :cry:


----------



## Heiko (27 Januar 2002)

Ich bin absolut gegen jede Form der Selbstjustiz.

Man muß diesen Anbietern mit legalen Mitteln auf die Finger klopfen. Dies geht zum Beispiel durch entsprechende (gerechtfertigte) Anzeigen oder entsprechende zivilrechtliche Schritte.

Nicht zuletzt auch dadurch, daß solche Anbieter in die Öffentlichkeit gestellt werden. Es gibt mittlerweile einige Seiten, die aufgrund von Computerbetrug.de offline sind. Einige ehemalige Dialerseiten linken jetzt sogar auf Computerbetrug.de.

Ich bin absolut nicht gegen Dialer, aber man muß diejenige Anbieter, die diesen an und für sich recht nützlichen Service versauen, aus ihrer Anonymität ziehen.
Nicht zuletzt ist dies auch im Interesse der seriösen Anbieter, deren Umsätze durch die Betrüger auch ruiniert werden.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2002)

*Scheiß Dialer*



> Da unsere Hackseiten vielen DOS Angriffen unterlagen, haben wir unsere Webseiten verschlüsselt.
> 
> 1. - hackerreporte.exe
> 2. - Starte das Prog hackerreporte.exe
> 3. - Lasse kurz alle Seiten deentschlüsseln, dies sollte nach 2 Min. DSL Verbindung abgeschlossen sein. Lade dir dann die nötigen Programme runter, vergiss aber nicht, dir vorher die Texte genau durchzulesen, da auch Hackprogramme ihre Gefahren bergen.



Das habe ich heute beim Surfen Endeckt. Ist doch ne Frechheit oder. :evil:


----------



## betrug0190 (1 Februar 2002)

Sorry, der oben ( Annonym ist von mir ) hab das mit dem Board bei euch noch nicht so Raus.


----------



## Heiko (1 Februar 2002)

Nein.
Das ist keine Frechheit.
Das ist Betrug.


----------



## SprMa (2 Februar 2002)

*Ist aber interessant...*

wieviel sich die Leute einfallen lassen, damit man eben doch einen Dialer "untergeschoben" bekommt.
Das ist sozusagen die "Hackervariante" der unscharfen Nackten...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2002)

*Hier ist noch so ne Fake-Seite!*

Hier noch so eine 0190-Dailer-Seite: http://www.hacker.ag
Falls man gegen die vorgehen kann oder sogar veranlassen kann ihr Angebot einzustellen, sollte man dies auch möglichst schnell tun. Ich finde es außerdem besch...., dass auch Webmaster dazu verführt werden, bei diesem Mist mitzumachen. Na wer will denn nicht schnell Geld mit Nichtstun verdienen?? Unter "Partnerprogramm" können sich Webmaster an diesem Programm beteiligen und dabei wird ihnen große Gewinne (bis zu 70% Umsatzbeteiligung) versprochen. Ich finde dies sehr bedenklich!!


----------



## Bianca (19 Februar 2002)

*Gefährliche "Hackerseite"*

Hallo Leute,
auch hierzu kann ich meine Erfahrung schildern. Auf diese Seiten kam ich auch ungewollt, nur man braucht dort gar nicht erst versuchen downzuloaden, denn das hat sich von alleine versucht.
Ich habe lediglich die Seite bzw. die Ordner meiner Festplatte bestaunt und schon kam automatisch ein Fenster, daß mir eine Zugangssoftare installieren wollte. 
Am besten, man verläßt diese Seiten ganz schnell, aber das macht einen Haufen Arbeit, diese aufdringlichen Popup Fenster ständig zu schließen.
Außerdem ist man schon längst woanders und im Hintergrund passiert die Schweinerei.
Wenn das alles illegale Abzocke sein soll, warum werden solche Web-Seiten nicht aus dem Netz genommen? Ich denke, es gibt doch die sog. Internetpolizei und Schnüffler aller Art für Kriminalität. Im Fall der Terroristen kann man doch auch handeln, Adressen herausfinden usw.
Bin ich zu naiv oder will man dieses Problem nicht bekämpfen? Schließlich haben ja nocht mehr Leute Ihren Reibach von solchen Machenschaften.
U.a. auch die Telekom.
Tschau
Bianca


----------

